# Whats the " perfect " temp. to keep



## Im tanked (Sep 27, 2011)

Peacocks and Haps ?

I would like to cut down on possible aggression. *** heard anything between 78-80.

Is this a good range ? What works for you ? Thanks for information?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I keep both my peacock tanks with a few other species mixed in at 78. Most people keep between 78-80.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

bout right. play it safe with 79? I'm about 79.5 in mine.


----------



## Im tanked (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks !

oh, and " aquarium " in Canada.....

please send me that Sunshine Peacock !


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Im tanked said:


> Thanks !
> 
> oh, and " aquarium " in Canada.....
> 
> please send me that Sunshine Peacock !


LOL!!!! Sound familiar aquarium?


----------



## Im tanked (Sep 27, 2011)

oh great....I suppose you have first dibs !


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Im tanked said:


> Thanks !
> 
> oh, and " aquarium " in Canada.....
> 
> please send me that Sunshine Peacock !


I'm keeping that fish until one of us dies of natural causes my friend opcorn:
Thank you for the compliment (you wouldn't want a dull fish). You should really compliment Des who raised it up from fry on Dainichi to turn it into what it already is at maybe 2" TL. All I did was put it in my tank in so far as how long I've had it and the look it has :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I shoot 78 degrees. There is the idea fish are less aggressive at a lower temp, their metabolisms are a little slower (healthier?) and cooler water holds oxygen better than warmer.

Possibly none of these are proven facts, but hey...leaning to the cooler side makes sense to me. :lol:


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I shoot 78 degrees. There is the idea fish are less aggressive at a lower temp, their metabolisms are a little slower (healthier?) and cooler water holds oxygen better than warmer.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

79.3Ã‚Â°



DJRansome said:


> I shoot 78 degrees. There is the idea fish are less aggressive at a lower temp, their metabolisms are a little slower (healthier?)


I though higher temperature raised their metabolism and boosted their immune system.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Sub-Mariner said:


> 79.3Ã‚Â°
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piqued my interest. Please elaborate on immunity vs temp ?  Cheers.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I used to keep all haps and peacocks at 76.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

*** read about it alot when I was searching for the ideal temperature. Theres 2 articles on this site that talk about it:

Look under "temperature"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/r ... _setup.php

Look under "raising temperature"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/t ... t_tips.php

Theres more threads here: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=cichlid ... 66&bih=545

Also *** read that Peacocks & Haps color up more in warmer water, the colder it gets they loose color. Not sure if that is true of not since I have always kept my tanks around 79Ã‚Â°.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Also I've read that Peacocks & Haps color up more in warmer water, the colder it gets they loose color. Not sure if that is true of not since I have always kept my tanks around 79Ã‚Â°.


I found the opposite to be true, but those were back in the days before i figured out that disolved O2 was important...


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Sub-Mariner said:


> I've read about it alot when I was searching for the ideal temperature. Theres 2 articles on this site that talk about it:
> 
> Look under "temperature"
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/r ... _setup.php
> ...


TY for that information


----------

